# I kinda want kid cat now



## saucySheep (Sep 9, 2020)

I just saw a picture of him without his helmet
I legitimately want him now and if I ever do get him the first gift he's getting is a lil hairpin or something besides a helmet lol. he's so adorbs


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 9, 2020)

I don't think he can take it off in game, he just wears hair pins over the top of it


----------



## Dim (Sep 9, 2020)

Kid Cat has always been my favorite character and I think he looks really cool without his helmet. I think I'd rather he keep it on though since it seems like a part of him but taking it off as an option would be cool imo

Wonder what the others look like btw?


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Sep 9, 2020)

Ya, don't know what you saw but Kid Cat doesn't take off his helmet. It's literally a texture on his model.

This the photo you saw? Someone modded him to be that way, not even the same face design.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 9, 2020)

This happens to me a lot as I’m browsing threads or visiting towns.

I kinda want Rocco now. Ever since I saw him in a bunny day outfit at someone else’s town, I’ve grown interested in him and was enjoying visiting him while he was in their town. 

Then there’s hazel, rodney, static, poppy who all continue to grow on me and the wish list of villagers also continues to grow lol.


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah I think the images of him taking his helmet off are fakes. Someone's trying to capitalize on the trend of photoshopped villager images circulating around.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 10, 2020)

WHAT
I'm pissed now
but thanks >: P i guess no kid cat after all haha


----------



## sleepydreepy (Sep 10, 2020)

I had kid cat in my town and he never took his helmet off when I made him try on glasses, hats, hair pins, etc on Harvey's Island, sorry! He is still super cute though and I would totally recommend him


----------



## diosita (Sep 10, 2020)

Aw kid cat was one of my OG two villagers and yeah he never took off his helmet. he’s really cute though and agent s was the third to move in so it was EXTRA cute


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 10, 2020)

lol that's funny. I wish he would take it off sometimes tho :c why fill-time hero? can't you find time to be a regular man with a regular life...?


----------



## samsquared (Sep 10, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> lol that's funny. I wish he would take it off sometimes tho :c why fill-time hero? can't you find time to be a regular man with a regular life...?


you can't know his secret identity!


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 10, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Ya, don't know what you saw but Kid Cat doesn't take off his helmet. It's literally a texture on his model.
> 
> This the photo you saw? Someone modded him to be that way, not even the same face design.
> 
> View attachment 317569


that's so cute, i'm devastated we can't get him like that without hacking/modding


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 11, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> that's so cute, i'm devastated we can't get him like that without hacking/modding


the picture i saw wAs so adorableeeee and it looked so real agh

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020



samsquared said:


> you can't know his secret identity!


I must know
what is the man's real name lmfao


----------



## Dim (Sep 11, 2020)

Kid Cat is the best. PERIOD!


----------



## Hilbunny (Sep 11, 2020)

Kid Cat is super cute


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Ya, don't know what you saw but Kid Cat doesn't take off his helmet. It's literally a texture on his model.
> 
> This the photo you saw? Someone modded him to be that way, not even the same face design.
> 
> View attachment 317569



reminds me of rosie a bit aha. very cute but i definitely think i prefer kid cat with his helmet c’:


----------

